# Άρια ή Αρία φυλή;



## GeorgeA (Jul 2, 2012)

Γεια σας 

Ποιο από τα δύο είναι σωστό;

Άρια φυλή ή Αρία φυλή;


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2012)

...
Νομίζω πως θα βρεις απάντηση στο νήμα Άρειος ή Άριος (φυλή).


----------



## GeorgeA (Jul 2, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ daeman.

Ναι αυτό το νήμα απάντησε πλήρως την ερώτησή μου και βοήθησε πολύ που το είχα τόσο άμεσα. :)
Δεν μπορούσα να το βρώ γιατί έψαχνα άρια και αρία κι όχι άριος (όπως είναι στα λεξικά). Έβρισκα μόνο ένα μπέρδεμα στο ίντερνετ που οι μισοί το λένε έτσι κι οι άλλοι μισοί αλλιώς.

(Αυτή η πόλη δεν κοιμάται ποτέ! Όταν έβαλα το νήμα ήταν απόγευμα για μένα και είπα σε κάποιον συνάδελφο καθώς πηγαίναμε να φάμε βραδινό πως δεν έβγαζα άκρη με κάτι που στο διαδίκτυο ήταν "τα μισά έτσι και τα άλλα μισά αλλιώς" και πως ρώτησα στο ελληνικό forum αλλά αποκλείεται να λάβω απάντηση σύντομα γιατί τέτοια ώρα αποκλείεται να είναι ξύπνιος κανείς. Και με το που γύρισα από το βραδινό μου, είδα την απάντησή σου. Οι Αμερικάνοι και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι εδώ δεν το πίστευαν.) :) !


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> (Αυτή η πόλη δεν κοιμάται ποτέ! Όταν έβαλα το νήμα ήταν απόγευμα για μένα και είπα σε κάποιον συνάδελφο καθώς πηγαίναμε να φάμε βραδινό πως δεν έβγαζα άκρη με κάτι που στο διαδίκτυο ήταν "τα μισά έτσι και τα άλλα μισά αλλιώς" και πως ρώτησα στο ελληνικό forum αλλά αποκλείεται να λάβω απάντηση σύντομα γιατί τέτοια ώρα αποκλείεται να είναι ξύπνιος κανείς. Και με το που γύρισα από το βραδινό μου, είδα την απάντησή σου. Οι Αμερικάνοι και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι εδώ δεν το πίστευαν.) :) !


----------



## GeorgeA (Jul 2, 2012)

Γεια σου Bernardina.

Αυτό κάνει τον Θέμη και τον daeman Mouse police κι εμάς ποντικοκλίκα. :)

Καλό μήνα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2012)

Εγώ προτιμώ πάντα το _άγρια_.


----------



## GeorgeA (Jul 3, 2012)

:)
Άγρια ή αχρεία φυλή. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2012)

...
Καλά τα ποντικάκια, αλλά το έχουμε ξαναπεί: Λεξιλογία, το φόρουμ που δεν κοιμάται. 
Now, for our friend GeorgeΑ from LA, from Santa Monica's own KCRW, morning becomes eclectic with MC 900 Ft. Jesus. 
_The city sleeps_.


----------



## GeorgeA (Jul 3, 2012)

For the "forum that never sleeps"…it is true! I can attest to it.
(Πολύ ωραία ερμηνεία. Δεν την είχα ξανακούσει!)

Είσαι μέσα σε όλα! !

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την επικοινωνία.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 3, 2012)

Έχετε κατά νου και την _Παπάρια-Παπαρία φυλή_.


----------

